# Carolina Native...



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

...


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

pretty rig!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice! Like the color combo...Congrats.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking good John!! What day are you coming down?


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

We are driving from NC to Marathon on Wed. Not sure if we will stop off to see it on the way or drive straight through to Marathon. Spending Thurs/Fri in the Keys to do some diving and picking the boat up Saturday morning on the drive back to NC.


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

not a lot of these around nc so you should be stoked, you don't live near ilm by chance


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Pretty sure it's the first one in the state, and possibly only the 2nd Ankona in NC. Looking foward to putting it to use on some Carolina Reds.

I'm in Swansboro, used to live in Wilmington.


----------



## NG78 (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations, that's a beautiful boat!


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

I would love to check it out sometime whenever im up that way


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> I would love to check it out sometime whenever im up that way


Can do! I'll have it down your way a little this summer too.


----------



## Yank (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice! Maybe Ill finally get to see one in person. Add me to the "wanna ride" list please! Ill buy gas beer and pole you around whenever you'd like


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Saw it on Sat. 

That thing is Sweet!!

Congrats brother!
[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif]


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Corpsman765, Thanks dude and congrats on your future copperhead. 

Yank, Karl and the rest of the carolina gang. Hit me up with a pm or email in about 2 weeks, the engine should be broke in by then and we'll make it happen...maybe meet midway like Topsail. My email is [email protected]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

cool thanks man

Ill PM you


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looking good congrats you will really enjoy that boat. They are awsome little boats


----------



## Yank (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got it home last night.  Took her for a spin this afternoon with the family.  I sure do hate break in periods...looking forward to seeing what she can do later in the break in.  Poles like a dream... I'll keep you all updated as I get in more time on it.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on the skiff! I love the Carolina blue.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

You boys take him up on the ride, the meds kicked in and he ain't been quite as crazy as he was this afternoon back in Feb while waiting for his skiff!










Glad you finally got the rig back home, John, can't wait to spend some time on the business end getting bowed up.

Really love the first mate, bet he was a load of help, but I bet he didn't lose his keys either!!! ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice setup. Congrats brother
;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dang that looks familiar! ;D Beautiful boat, now go slime her!


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice ride! My family owns that shack on the left just southwest of Shellrock channel on the ICW. Maybe I'll see you around this summer.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks! I'll probably see you around then, I should be at that ramp at least once a week through the summer. I live about 2 miles up the road.


----------



## stretchmystring (May 13, 2011)

Nice, looks like a great skiff, hope it runs real skinny for you.


----------



## out2fish (Oct 21, 2009)

where in NC are you located I called Mel this week to ask about 2nd generation and would like to see your boat if possible i live in charlotte nc email [email protected] thanks


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

So I've had her about a month now, and can definitely say that the boat is everything I wanted.  Handles great, poles great, rides dry and smooth, hauls butt, and gets a ton of attention at the boat ramp.  I could go on, but I think you get the point.  Still love stepping back, squatting down and looking at the classic lines of this boat and then remembering what an awesome price I paid for it.


----------

